# 8 week old Nigerian Dwarf doeling - Penni



## Lynn (May 7, 2012)

Second try... Here's Penni!


----------



## redtailgal (May 7, 2012)

She looks like she could be a character.

lol, her markings are wonderful!


----------



## Lynn (May 7, 2012)

Here she is taking a break from being cute!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 7, 2012)

She's so cute! And yes, she does have that ornery look to her doesn't she?


----------



## HankTheTank (May 7, 2012)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (May 7, 2012)

she is adorable.... I love her markings..just a real cutie pie

congrats!


----------



## Tmaxson (May 8, 2012)

Goats are just about the cutest things alive.  She's adorable.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 8, 2012)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Mamaboid (May 9, 2012)

Such a beautiful color.  She is just too dern cute.


----------

